# DELTA BAND SAW 28-540



## Meinsnailen (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello, great to be here.
I'll get right to it, I have a DELTA 28-540 and it seems to me that there is something wrong with the Tension assembly. I have looked at detail schematic of the 28-560, which is all I could find, and it doesn't help me.
It seems like something on the assembly is missing.
What would be really good is if anyone could take a few minutes and provide actual pictures of the assembly.
If someone can help great.
Thanks.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 6, 2017)

what symptoms are you seeing?


----------



## Meinsnailen (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi coffmajt,

Popping blades, Ive looked at 28-560 schematic because no 28-540 available, schematic doesnt tell me much.
Seems to me that piece or pieces are missing from tensioner assy.  Bolt goes into housing through spring then threads through square nut, but that does nothing, there is nothing present to carry the assy back and forth to adjust tension.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the site, I'm not sure but there are or should be adjustments to tilt the wheel besides just tensioning  the blade. Plus many times they need new tires when they act up. A straight edge will help alignment , the table usually has to come off to do this on vertical models . I don't have the model I have a Rockwell horizontal. But looking for a vertical.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 7, 2017)

Meinsnailen said:


> Hi coffmajt,
> 
> Popping blades, Ive looked at 28-560 schematic because no 28-540 available, schematic doesnt tell me much.
> Seems to me that piece or pieces are missing from tensioner assy.  Bolt goes into housing through spring then threads through square nut, but that does nothing, there is nothing present to carry the assy back and forth to adjust tension.
> ...


Are you saying the blade is coming off the wheel?  The tension bolt should start lifting the wheel vertically as you turn the adjuster clockwise and add spring tension. What is yours doing?  Jack


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 8, 2017)

bandsaws are funny creatures.
we get this idea in our heads that the wheels run parallel to each other. not always true.
they can run in the same plane, but the wheels will be opposed slightly.
the lower edge of the top wheel should protrude slightly past the upper edge of the wheel, the reward angle will pitch the blade to the back of the wheel.
the opposite is true for the lower wheel assembly, the top edge should protrude slightly in reference to the bottom.
this arrangement keeps the blade centered
usually, you shouldn't have to adjust the bottom wheels.
most adjustments are in pitching the top wheel.
as mentioned above, worn tires can make using a bandsaw a scary experience

i hope my description was sufficient
i'd be happy to try to explain differently if my words fell short


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 9, 2017)

It looks like the square nut is either stripped or it's not in the proper location to compress the spring,  turning the adjusting  knob should compress the spring and slowly lift the wheel, you mentioned  you turn it and nothing happens, then either the spring is broken or has been over compressed (too short), or the square nut is in the wrong part of the assembly  and has no effect on the lifting mechanism. it could also be stripped /no threads left.
I suggest you take it apart and see if anything is broken, test is and see if  it moves the housing up and down.


----------



## Meinsnailen (Jul 11, 2017)

coffmajt said:


> Are you saying the blade is coming off the wheel?  The tension bolt should start lifting the wheel vertically as you turn the adjuster clockwise and add spring tension. What is yours doing?  Jack


Thanks Jack for taking the time to try and help me, but it was pilot error, lol.
Initially when I put the assembly back into the main band saw frame for the life of me I could not see where the resistance would come from to operate the tension mechanism.  Straight away I figured there must be a missing bolt or something.
I decided to reassembled it and once I dialed in the threaded rod all the way it met resistance against the actual frame and that's when I realized how the mechanism actually works.
Thanks again, I hope you get a chuckle out of it, I know I did.


----------



## Meinsnailen (Jul 11, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Hi and welcome to the site, I'm not sure but there are or should be adjustments to tilt the wheel besides just tensioning  the blade. Plus many times they need new tires when they act up. A straight edge will help alignment , the table usually has to come off to do this on vertical models . I don't have the model I have a Rockwell horizontal. But looking for a vertical.


Thanks SilverBullet for taking the time to try and help me, but it was pilot error, lol.
Initially when I put the assembly back into the main band saw frame for the life of me I could not see where the resistance would come from to operate the tension mechanism. Straight away I figured there must be a missing bolt or something.
I decided to reassembled it and once I dialed in the threaded rod all the way it met resistance against the actual frame and that's when I realized how the mechanism actually works.
Thanks again, I hope you get a chuckle out of it, I know I did.


----------



## Kroll (Aug 6, 2017)

Seems like I remember there should be a thrust bearing at the top?----kroll
Are maybe its Powermatics BS that has thrust bearing


----------

